# Fibers



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sorta confused. I hear some people say that eating brown rice and brown bread is good for IBS, others say it's bad and I should eat the white counterpart, others say brown rice and brown bread will trigger diahhrea, others say it will prevent diahhrea and now I'm confused...I'm mainly asking because I love eating rice (I eat it almost every day) and I eat bread too obviously. But which one should I take? I have a lot of gas but the stools usually are more or less normal: sometimes a little more "diarhhrea like" and sometimes I have a period of mild constipation.Which one should I eat? I keep hearing conflicting stuff about this.Should I eat lotsa fibers, or not?


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

hi there. It seems that the hardest thing about IBS is knowing what to eat and what not to eat. After many years of being an IBD and IBS sufferer I am still perplexed by what I read. It does get so confusing. I have come to the conclusion that everyone has different levels of tolerance and food triggers. The best thing is just to try different things in moderation and keep a record of what effects you. Let your body tell you what you should and shouldnt be eating. Of course use good sense too. We all know that very greasy food or anything too spicy is not good for anyone. Personally I dont have problems with fibre or grains. In fact if I take a fibre supplement like metamucil I find it helps make my stools hard and my IBS much better. Hope this helps.


----------

